# Bosch PR20EVSK



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not sure how much of a deal this is, but here's a link for this today only at $85. 

Bosch PR20EVSK Factory Reconditioned Colt Variable-Speed Palm Router Kit | One Hot Reconditioned Tool Deal Every Day at Recon Tooliday!


----------

